# Pimple-like bumps protruding from Kenyi's nostrils



## seal984 (Jun 4, 2008)

My Kenyi, which I've had for 4 years, developed a bump on one of his nostrils a few months ago. I gave him time to heal, but a few weeks ago, one bump became two bumps. He lives in a 55 gallon tank with a Chinese Algae Eater and a Electric Blue. My water quality is good. The tank is planted, and I do frequent water changes. I treated the Kenyi and the Blue for mouth rot a couple weeks ago with Triple Sulfa. The mouth rot may have actually been battle wounds. In any event, both healed and were returned to the 55. The Kenyi's bumps were unaffected by the triple sulfa. In the last couple of days, the Kenyi's bumps appear larger than ever, and he has been spending more time near the surface of the tank. After consulting with my local fish store, I decided to give the Triple Sulfa another go. I am operating on the suspicion that the fish is afflicted by some sort of bacteria. The bumps are solid and white, and they appear to have small blood vessels running through them.

Any suggestions? I will try to post a picture.










Thanks,
B


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It may be beginning lymphocystis. If it is, there isn't much you can do about it.

How is the fish behaving?

Is it eating normally?

Kim


----------



## seal984 (Jun 4, 2008)

Behaving normally in the quarantine tank. He is eating. He is attacking his reflection in the glass.

I tested my water today. No ammonia or nitrites, but the nitrates were in the 30-40ppm range. I will increase my water changes.

The substrate is gravel, and the tank has many small snails. He eats TetraCichlid flakes.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

As long as he is behaving normally, there really isn't anything you can do.

If it is lymphocystis, it isn't contagious, but it can worsen and get quite unsightly.

Kim


----------



## seal984 (Jun 4, 2008)

Any thoughts on Quick Cure?

http://www.petco.com/product/3261/Aquarium-Products-Quick-Cure.aspx#details


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Quick Cure is great, for parasites.

I don't think this is parasitic, but it isn't going to hurt you to try treating it with an antiparasitic.

I'd rather use Quick Cure for external parasites, though. Since this appears to be under the flesh, an internal parasite medication would be what I would use, like Jungle Parasite Clear...

If it is lymphocystis, it isn't going to help.

The only other thing I can think of is anchor worm, but I don't see any redness around the edges, and you usually do.

JPC would help if it were anchor worm, though...(3 treatments, spaced 48 hours apart, with a 25% water change prior to the 2nd and 3rd treatment...)

Kim


----------



## seal984 (Jun 4, 2008)

So the Quick Cure claim to treat Lymphocystis is false?

Update: The fish is still eating, and he is still in quarantine. He just smashed his face on the gravel and made one of the bumps start to bleed. It seems like parasites would have done him in by now if that's what it was. Am I wrong? He's had at least one bump for months. I have Clout on hand.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I've never seen anything treat true lymphocystis. You usually just wind up with the fish forming more and more cysts in the area.

It's impossible to confirm what is causing these growths without veterinary attention, so if you want to try some different meds, I understand.

Was the fish trying to rub his face on the rocks? If so, it may be parasitic.

In other cases, I've heard of the growths clearing up once they are "popped", much like a human pimple...Clean water (frequent water changes) and Melafix would be all you would need if this is the case.

Kim


----------



## seal984 (Jun 4, 2008)

Treated for bacteria, fungus, and parasites. Nothing was effective. Tried QuickCure as a last ditch effort based on the suggestion - made by Quick Cure - that it would treat lymphocystis. It was also ineffective, and the fish ultimately died.


----------

